
Ask HN: Where to report services selling credit card numbers? - rhn_mk1
I accidentally ended up on a Jabber spam list which regularly advertises various illegal services: credit card fraud, passwords and &quot;dumps&quot;. I&#x27;m annoyed by the spam and not fond of fraudsters, so I want to make them miserable.<p>At the same time, I don&#x27;t want to spend half of my life contacting hosting, domain registries and law enforcement. Is there a one-stop-shop where I can report those without too much hassle?
======
smt88
[https://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx](https://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx)

~~~
rhn_mk1
That's good for the CC websites, I guess. Although I want my name in no way
associated with this kind of activity, so I will probably never report
anything there.

